# Hilfe! Spicy Schaltwerk im Islandurlaub gebrochen!



## jonibeck (4. September 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

nach 4 Jahren Spicygebrauch ist mir jetzt ausgerechnet im Islandurlaub das Schaltwerk gebrochen. Und zwar folgendes:
*Lapierre Schaltauge Typ
00527012 red
Art.-Nr. 15760319
Hersteller-Artnr. 00527012*







Hat vielleicht jemand von euch ein Ersatz rumliegen und wuerde sich bereiterklaeren mir das ganze per DHL Premium zuzuschicken? Dauert dann 4 Tage bis es in Island eintrifft. Bezahlung der Parts, des Versands und irgendeine Art der Anerkennung verstehen sich von allein! Falls vorhanden nehm ich auch gerne Zwei, man weis ja nie.

Ich klapper gerade schon alle bikelaeden ab aber bisher habe ich keinen gefunden der mir Express versand anbieten kann.

Adresse an dies geschickt werden soll:

Guesthouse Stórholt
Stórholt 1
603 Akureyri

Waere euch super dankbar! Einladung zum Bikewochenende in den Sueden ist dem Versender dann sicher!


----------



## jonibeck (4. September 2013)

Hat sich erledigt. Schaltauge ist unterwegs. Falls es jemanden interessiert: 
www.jonibeck.de/Eisland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

